# Building your own ATV stereo...



## tacoma_2002

Anyone ever built their own? I know I've seen tons of PVC Audio Tubes, but has anyone ever built their own system with the radio/cd player?

I'm thinking of doing this in the near future, and I'm trying to get a few idea's. I've thought of using the medium sized coleman cooler and just cutting holes in it and sealing it all up, or building a custom box from fiberglass.

Just throwing idea's around.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

You can use wood just get it linxed ive built one with a buddy and it dont leak at all . with the Cd player set up


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'll probably wind up building one out of some flimsy wood and coat with fiberglass and resin...then tear out all the excess wood that I'll have to use to brace up the mold and spray it with bedliner...If I can figure out how to cram a CD player into some large PVC pipe I'll go that route.....or the cooler.


----------



## harmonsbrute

tacoma did u get my pm?


----------



## tacoma_2002

thats what gave me the PVC idea Harmon .

Looking to do this on the cheap....Shooting for around 200bucks if not I'll order from atvtrailtunes.


----------



## harmonsbrute

if u do order from him. tell him i sent ya. might getcha a lil cheaper


----------



## tacoma_2002

cool deal man! thanks!


----------



## harmonsbrute

yup


----------



## snipe523

This is one I built for my old Brute. It took me about two days to slap together and I coated it with the bedliner spray from wallyworld.


----------



## 850PoPo

Man that is nice how much in materials does it cost to build one like that ?


----------



## snipe523

I think the materials ran me about 60-70 bucks for that one. The most expensive part is the resin. I think it was about 30 or so dollars a gallon the last time I bought it.


----------



## 850PoPo

I've seen fiberglass filler at stores in the automotive section is that the same as resin you like mix hardner with it to form solid


----------



## IBBruin

tacoma_2002 said:


> I'll probably wind up building one out of some flimsy wood and coat with fiberglass and resin...then tear out all the excess wood


Go to Wally World or any craft store and buy the foam blocks like florist use to make floral arrangements. Glue them together, shape it any way you want. cover it with glass mat and pour resin over it. After the glass is cured you can go to a car wash and use the pressure washer on the foam and viola! That's how I did my scoop.


----------



## 850PoPo

Hey do you have any pictures on how you did it and were we can get the materials i have some spare time and would like to make this a project ive never heard of glass mat


----------



## IBBruin

Sorry no pics during the process. click the link in my sig to see the finished product. I got everything I needed at Wal Mart. The glass mat I was talking about is just fiberglass that's woven like cloth instead of fibers just thrown together. Once you get your form together and shaped the way you want it, you can spray it with adhesive and stick the mat to it. It will stay in place until you get the resin poured on it. If you've never done any fiberglass work before, practice just covering one of the foam blocks. It'd be a biotch to build the form for your stereo and have something come up you forgot to do.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Did the resin not eat the florist foam up? I'd thought about that, but I was skeered the resin would eat the foam up!


----------



## IBBruin

Excellent question. I guess they make several different kinds of the foam. On the scoop for mine, the resin had no effect. On another scoop I made, the resin DID start to melt the foam. Luckily we tested it on a piece before we soaked the actual form. Once we realized it would melt the foam, We bought a box of plaster of paris, the dry kind, and put a thin layer of it over the foam with a putty knife. Once it dried we sanded it lightly and attached the mat to it. I'm glad you brought that up.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Wanna help me build one ? Where'd you get the foam? I thought about HobbyTown over at Barnescrossing, but they closed down a while back!


----------



## IBBruin

Wal Mart has them pretty cheap. If I could find the time I wouldn't mind helping at all.


----------



## guimond47

hey boys , i need help. where would i buy the bed liner spray to protect and seal my wooden stereo box? does it come in a spray can?


----------



## biggdady

yes it comes in a spray can and I know for a fact i can get it at wally world over here. Just make sure you hit the seam of the wood real good with the bed liner or ruberized under coating to make it water tight.


----------



## wood butcher

auto parts stores carry it , maybe even walmart


----------



## gpinjason

Don't use the rubber under coating spray... That's what I used and it doesn't really dry right on wood... Even a year later it is still tacky


----------



## hoover

Undercoat never really dries LOL, people are always bringing cans back thinking its defective...


----------



## gpinjason

It definitely keeps the box from moving around on the front rack... you actually have to pry it off... LOL


----------



## guimond47

in otherwords do not use undercoating? just bed liner?


----------



## gpinjason

guimond47 said:


> in otherwords do not use undercoating? just bed liner?


exactly


----------



## tiababby

*Brute force speaker box*



snipe523 said:


> This is one I built for my old Brute. It took me about two days to slap together and I coated it with the bedliner spray from wallyworld.


hello, i am wondering what materials you used for your speker box? i cannot see the pictures either.. i am trying to build one for my brute..


----------

